# Guilty Crown



## IchigoK2031 (Oct 14, 2011)

I think this is definitely going to be one of my most favorite animes for the fall season... The animation is very nice, the story and action are compelling... it has a girl (Inori) dressed in skimpy clothing saying "use me" ...not much more to be said. If you haven't watched it yet... get on that...like now...just do it.


----------



## smile72 (Oct 14, 2011)

Ah, I haven't had a chance to watch it. I'll probably watch it on Saturday.


----------



## IchigoK2031 (Oct 14, 2011)

It's quite good


----------



## Icealote (Oct 14, 2011)

Aww I cant find a manga on this?


----------



## HaniKazmi (Oct 14, 2011)

I just watched it, and it's the second anime this season that I've actually liked(the other being fate/zero)

Anyone getting code geass vibes from it? Invaded Japan, a girl who gives the mc a super power after being captured an almost killed, fighter robots, school scenes and a ghetto being destroyed in the first episode

Far too many similarities so far.


----------



## IchigoK2031 (Oct 14, 2011)

Yeah I totally got Code Geass vibes, but it's the same studio, so it's somewhat to be expected...


----------



## notmeanymore (Oct 15, 2011)

IchigoK2031 said:


> Yeah I totally got Code Geass vibes, but it's the same studio, so it's somewhat to be expected...


But aren't they making a Code Geass spinoff too? You'd figure they'd get that out of their system through that instead of a new series.


----------



## IchigoK2031 (Oct 16, 2011)

They are its a gaiden though...so the story is in the same world... but completely different characters... but it's not gonna be out forever... lol


----------



## smile72 (Oct 16, 2011)

Just watched the first episode, it's not bad. It's okay.


----------



## Narayan (Oct 16, 2011)

watched the first ep...it's interesting. but pulling the sword out of the girl was a turn-off. and then he slashes the enemy mecha then boom. *sigh* that wasn't very interesting.
but it's just the first ep.
the song was nice.
and it doesn't feel like code geass for me.


----------



## mameks (Oct 16, 2011)

Code Geass wannabe? 
Gotta try this then :3
I've seen this plastered all over various anime news sites, and if it's getting reasonably good feedback here too, I may as well try it


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 16, 2011)

Sounds like an average echii genre anime
*watches*
Im sorry I was wrong.
Nyan. ='3


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 16, 2011)

Feels similar to Code Geass, gonna keep watching since i fucking loved CG. Maybe this will turn out to be a p. good anime.


----------



## IchigoK2031 (Oct 17, 2011)

1. I got my friend Lilly to watch this only b/c the girl was cute and her dress was held on by some anime sorcery.
2. The story and concept is similar to Code Geass, tyrannical government takes over Japan, boy with no power looks out on the world, wants to change it, somehow stumbles on some random shit, that involves him in some dirty anti-government shit, somehow gets awesome power that helps him change the world in the end.
3. I think that it was okay for a first episode, the animation is pretty decent, the story as a whole I can't comment on because it's been like one episode...but it has a lot of potential... I have high standards for story... I want Stein's Gate caliber here people...


----------



## luke_c (Oct 21, 2011)

Meh, thought it started off pretty well then progressively got worse :C
Thought the guys sword thingy was pretty lame though, at least this is one of the better shows this season


----------



## IchigoK2031 (Oct 21, 2011)

Episode 2 is out. I think the pacing was nice, and where it takes a turn from the tradition of  Code Geass-like anime, rather than being like "FUCK YEA, IMMA CHANGE THE WORLD" he's more realistic in that, he chooses to resume his normal life (at least for now). His use of other weapons is pretty cool. Gai seems to has Lelouch-esque genius.


----------



## notmeanymore (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm uhh...I'm not so sure about this series anymore. I like how it's different, and yet it seems like it's gonna be boring from this point.


----------



## prowler (Oct 21, 2011)

Guilty Crown is _alright_
OST is awesome though and dat OP.
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aSWGDpt-9XM[/youtube]


----------



## mameks (Oct 21, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> Guilty Crown is _alright_
> OST is awesome though and dat OP.
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aSWGDpt-9XM[/youtube]


Holy crap the OP's by Supercell?
Hnnnnnnnnnnnnng have to watch right now.


----------



## prowler (Oct 21, 2011)

Dammit shlong I was going to edit but now I have to post
FABULOUS MAX


----------



## IchigoK2031 (Oct 22, 2011)

LOL DARYL   imma give it some time, I will not make my final judgement until the end of the series...


----------



## mameks (Oct 23, 2011)

FINALLY watched the first ep.

Hnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnng want mooooooooooooore.
Watching ep2 nao


----------



## HaniKazmi (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm still getting code geass vibes, except the main character is more like suzaku 
Gai is pretty much Lelouch though/


----------



## mameks (Oct 23, 2011)

HaniKazmi said:


> I'm still getting code geass vibes, except the main character is more like suzaku
> Gai is pretty much Lelouch though/


This, so much.
ATM Gai's using...whatshisname like Lulu used Suzaku :3


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 23, 2011)

I liked ep 2 for the most part...except the end.
It was...well, pretty much generic.
Still gonna watch some more eps, hopefully it gets better.


----------



## IchigoK2031 (Oct 23, 2011)

Gai's using Ouma Shu like Suzaku...yeah pretty much...but I think Gai...unlike Lelouch actually has some fighting ability...lol,  For episode 2, I actually like the way it ended, if it had ended with him joining it would be even more Code Geass esque, but its nice to see them take a SLIGHT departure from that. I think it will get better, we still don't really know how this is all gonna play out at the end.


----------



## Narayan (Oct 25, 2011)

now i understand why i didn't get code geass vibes, i was thinking that shu was lelouch. 
and i'm glad that he wasn't just stuck to the sword. 

gai > shu.


----------



## IchigoK2031 (Oct 25, 2011)

Gai is OP


----------



## Narayan (Oct 25, 2011)

IchigoK2031 said:


> Gai is OP


OP?

i think i might have mixed up characters... i forget names most of the times. it takes me at least 4 episodes to remember a name.


----------



## mameks (Oct 25, 2011)

Narayan said:


> IchigoK2031 said:
> 
> 
> > Gai is OP
> ...








Left to right: Gai Tsutsugami, Shu Ouma and Inori Yuzuriha


----------



## Narayan (Oct 25, 2011)

oh, i was right. thanks shlong.

btw, what does OP mean?


----------



## HaniKazmi (Oct 25, 2011)

Opening or Overpowered
In this case, I'd assume its overpowered


----------



## prowler (Oct 25, 2011)

HOW TO SHOOT A GUN FABULOUSLY.


----------



## mameks (Oct 25, 2011)

Narayan said:


> oh, i was right. thanks shlong.
> 
> btw, what does OP mean?


No problem 



prowler_ said:


> HOW TO SHOOT A GUN FABULOUSLY.


I was going to post this, but let you do it instead


----------



## Narayan (Oct 25, 2011)

why overpowered?


----------



## IchigoK2031 (Oct 25, 2011)

unlike Lelouch, Gai has the intellect and ACTUAL fighting ability, probably not Suzaku status... but it makes him a much more competent and capable leader and overall character than Lelouch was...


----------



## Narayan (Oct 25, 2011)

well, he was introduced as leader first, so he has experience but he does not have the....uhhmmm....magic to extract weapons from people. (and lelouch's geass)
this series has superhuman abilities unlike code geass. well, geass has, in a different way.


----------



## HaniKazmi (Oct 27, 2011)

Another week another episode. 
Glad to see them take time to clear up a few plot holes, and start giving Inori a personality. Also, didn't expect the end. 
Not the best episode ever, but it's a good show in general.


----------



## IchigoK2031 (Oct 28, 2011)

The end was definitely a WTF moment, if not somewhat expected. Shuu decision regarding Yahiro, reminds me of Suzaku a lot. Gai's ability was also a nice twist and is kind of like his "geass" ... trying to keep it vague for anyone who hasn't watched this weeks episode yet.


----------



## prowler (Oct 31, 2011)

it's not fun when you can guess correctly what's going to happen.


----------



## HaniKazmi (Oct 31, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> it's not fun when you can guess correctly what's going to happen.


So you're saying you guessed the end of the episode?


----------



## IchigoK2031 (Oct 31, 2011)

I think the end of the episode was somewhat expected, but it wasn't glaringly obvious.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 3, 2011)

This is definitely one of the only shows that I'm watching this season.  While I liked Fate/Stay night, I'm not too drawn up in it that I want to watch Fate/Zero.  This on the other hand, will be a very interesting show to watch this season.  I really like how dynamic it is, & that so very little of the story has been revealed as to the aspirations of Funeral Parlor.


----------



## IchigoK2031 (Nov 4, 2011)

Episode 4: How Shu acts is how I suspect Suzaku would have acted in Code Geass, had he accepted Lelouch's offer at the beginning of the series. I think this episode was good in that, it showed that conflict present in Shu, and developing (albeit very obviously) the relationship between Inori and Shu.


----------



## HaniKazmi (Nov 4, 2011)

[quote name='I2aven's_Sage' timestamp='1320360257' post='3956995']
This is definitely one of the only shows that I'm watching this season.  While I liked Fate/Stay night, I'm not too drawn up in it that I want to watch Fate/Zero.  This on the other hand, will be a very interesting show to watch this season.  I really like how dynamic it is, & that so very little of the story has been revealed as to the aspirations of Funeral Parlor.
[/quote]
You really need to watch fate/zero, its a completely different beast from Fate/Stay Night. Much better animation, no (well, one, and not all that annoying) annoying teens, next to no filler and overall much darker story.

Back on Guilty Crown, I'd watch it just to hear Inori sing, euterpe is simply a beautiful song. Glad to see Shu start to man up though.


----------



## luke_c (Nov 5, 2011)

Woah, episode 4 felt like a big step up for me, loved the action sequences!


----------



## IchigoK2031 (Nov 5, 2011)

The animation quality in the anime overall is pretty good.


----------



## Narayan (Nov 6, 2011)

is that orange i see???


----------



## prowler (Nov 6, 2011)

Well since I'm watching it in either 380p or 480p, I can't enjoy quality ):
Just have to wait for the Blu Rays next year.


----------



## IchigoK2031 (Nov 7, 2011)

Wait for Commie's release, they usually come out  later, but they are in 720p, and look really nice compared to other 360p or 480p versions.


----------



## prowler (Nov 7, 2011)

netbook says hi


----------



## DarkStriker (Nov 7, 2011)

I wish i were him. Given the power of kings right before his eyes with a hot girl saying im yours in return of only liberating japan or whatever hes doing. HELL YEAH!


----------



## IchigoK2031 (Nov 8, 2011)

The poor guy doesn't know how good he's got it....besides well you know getting thrown into turmoil, suffering through internal struggles of right and wrong, and the possibility of death. But besides that it's all good.

Off - topic: I like DarkStriker's member title. that is all...


----------



## luke_c (Nov 10, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> netbook says hi


coreavc says hi


----------



## IchigoK2031 (Nov 11, 2011)

10 Bit 720p also says hi  ^.^


----------



## mameks (Nov 11, 2011)

Episode 05 says


Spoiler



FUCKING SPACE LASERS


----------



## DarkStriker (Nov 11, 2011)

shlong said:


> Episode 05 says
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


----------



## IchigoK2031 (Nov 16, 2011)

I kinda felt bad for Shu in episode 5, he kinda got owned by Inori /le sad face


----------



## Narayan (Nov 19, 2011)

characters like shu pisses me off. i'd stick with gai. i wish he'd get more appearances.


----------



## prowler (Nov 19, 2011)

Narayan said:


> characters like shu pisses me off. i'd stick with gai. i wish he'd get more appearances.


characters like gai pisses me off. i'd stick with souta. i wish he'd get more appearances


----------



## HaniKazmi (Nov 19, 2011)

At least Shu seems to be manning up a bit.
Why did both this and Mirai Nikki have to have weak protagonists? I have a hard time dealing with one per season and both shows are too awesome otherwise to drop.


----------



## prowler (Nov 19, 2011)

HaniKazmi said:


> At least Shu seems to be manning up a bit.
> Why did both this and Mirai Nikki have to have weak protagonists? I have a hard time dealing with one per season and both shows are too awesome otherwise to drop.


Shu is hot so I'm okay with it, Mirai Nikki pisses me off though.


----------



## IchigoK2031 (Nov 24, 2011)

I tried to watch Mirai Nikki, didn't do it for me qq. Anyways for this weeks episode...it seems that Gai tipped off the GHQ...I'm still don't really know if Inori is fake or not, Shu seems to have gained some resolve, even if only temporarily.


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 20, 2011)

I just started watching this, Bad ass.


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 20, 2011)

Guilty crown is kinda ok.

And what's wrong with Mirai Nikki?


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 20, 2011)

The wheelchair chick is awesome. and hot.


----------



## HaniKazmi (Dec 21, 2011)

Show's getting better, but its very derivative of other works. There are too many plot holes so far, I hope they go back and clear them up.

Also, Hare=Shirley.


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 2, 2012)

What episode are they up to? I only found up to ep.10


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 2, 2012)

ep.11 is out


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 3, 2012)

yay thanks joe



Spoiler



So Gai is dead/Mortally wounded, Inori has been taken, and the city is being whiped away. 
yay.


----------



## Bake (Apr 3, 2013)

Bear in mind this will contain spoilers. Like, huge ones. Oh and it has me raging about it so if you like the show... You have my sympathies.
Also I don't really remember all the stuff in the show that well so don't attack me. This is more for a comedic purposes anyway.

I enjoy watching anime here and there. Knowing Guilty Crown creators were behind Code Geass too which is one of the anime I really liked, I naturally felt like I should try this too. Oh boy...



Basically show starts something like Code Geass. Mysterious girl gives the MC some cool power and he shows off his power in some cool way and we're like ;OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO awsum dood. Well she didn't really GIVE him the power, it was some virus shit she was holding. If I remember correctly, I don't even remember by now.
Now that's all swell but the characters are annoying little turds it gets well... annoying.

Basically his power lets him draw mass artillery from people cause that's just badass. They refer to this power as "king's power" (same shit with code geass but it has kinda more sense here). Cause you know, a king is nothing without people to support him and he can't draw any power if he has no people next to him so that's like eh... interesting concept. Too bad they take a massive dump on it.

Have you guys seen Inori? A freaking rock has more personality than her. She has like some status ailment inflicted on her that makes her whisper all the fucking time. Except when she's singing... I think. Apparently she's some famous singer in the anime who also works for terrorists. How does that work out, it's up to us to figure out. Then all of a sudden she becomes a transfer student and transfers to Shu's school (shu is the whiny mc) to "keep an eye on him". So we have a terrorist, famous singer going to same class as that dude that destroyed all the robots in first ep. She's so annoying I'm surprised they didn't name her Sakura.

Shu instantly falls in love with her for no real fucking reason. She's not even that hot man. Ayase (the dancing disco programming girl) and the wheelchair girl are far more attractive. But that's beside the point. Shu falls in love cause he's a moron. He starts blushing like a tomato when a girl's boob touches his body. And by body I mean elbow. But that's more of a Japan's fault in general rather than people who made this. Gotta keep up with the tradition yo, even if it's shit.

Then we have this guy called Gai who's the leader of the terrorists. He's like this handsome guy with cool fighting skills and seems to have a nice heart even if he acts cold at times. For some reason he knows what person has which "void" (the weapon basically) inside them. I have no idea how the hell he knows this and I'm not sure if it was ever explained. But owell he must have magical powers like Harry Potter or something. He magically seduces the student council president too. More on her below.
He dies in a show but magically comes back to life and turns 360 on his personality and starts destroying everyone who messes with him. His plan was something to do with Adam and Eve, fuck me if I understood that.

Oh I forgot Shu's mom. Jesus Christ she wears only underwear when she's at home with him and hugs him and throws her boobs in his face. Like dude, I appreciate what you're trying to show me here but this is supposed to be serious anime. Also Sakura comes and lives with Shu for some fucking reason and Shu's mom is totally okay with that. We have famous singer slash terrorist living in our house but hey, the more the merrier.

Also I have to add that everyone in this show just LOVES to turn 360 on their personality, not just Gai. We have this student council president girl who actually talks sense in the show but later she got seduced heavily by Gai fella and she'd do anything for him and she basically just fucks her off former personality and has no problem killing people later.
Shu also starts thinking he's a complete badass and when the school was in lockdown he became a major dick and even his friends disliked him. Gai later came and cut off his arm with his Harry Potter powers but Shu lives cause of Main Character invincibility.

As story progresses everyone forgives Shu for being a dick cause... I don't know why. But considering Vegeta is all friendly with our fellow DBZ characters even after murdering a shitton of people and destroying a planet... who am I to disagree?

Then we learn Sakura is actually some freaking beast or whatever. In episode 18 all of a sudden she just becomes this wild girl with crystals (that's some virus actually) from her body and slashing up robots and buildings. I was like where the fuck did that come from? I had my WAT face during the whole moment.

Anyway, Shu kills Gai, everything's better again through magical powers and Shu becomes blind, not exactly sure why but hey, it's there.

TL;DR Shu keeps fucking up cause he's an idiot. Inori is a Sakura. Gai is harry potter in disguise.
I could've made this better but owell. Hope fans don't get too mad if anyone even bothers reading all this worthless text.


----------



## pasc (Apr 3, 2013)

Well... I got Guilty Crown however I'm undecided on if I should watch it...

I loved Ao no Exorcist and the accompanying OST is AMAZING, however Guilty Crown... seems weird.

Especially the strange usage of german voices in the OST just makes me scratch my head and shrug my shoulders....


----------



## Bake (Apr 3, 2013)

Guilty Crown starts good then it becomes really bad. It has bunch of plot holes and you never know what characters are gonna do since they don't stick with their personalities.
Music kinda got boring. Too Engrish for me or well, japanised german in this case. It's good but they use it like all the time. Like they're so proud of the damn soundtrack they composed.

At least animations and voice acting are good. I can't deny that. Shu's voice is irritating me but that's more cause of what character he is. His voice actor is really good tho.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Apr 3, 2013)

Bake said:


> Bear in mind this will contain spoilers. Like, huge ones. Oh and it has me raging about it so if you like the show... You have my sympathies.
> Also I don't really remember all the stuff in the show that well so don't attack me. This is more for a comedic purposes anyway.
> 
> I enjoy watching anime here and there. Knowing Guilty Crown creators were behind Code Geass too which is one of the anime I really liked, I naturally felt like I should try this too. Oh boy...
> ...


Loved Guilty Crown I watched it subbed as it was released. One of the only good anime released in the last few years, and aired with shana III, was a great season.


----------



## Bake (Apr 3, 2013)

Ericthegreat said:


> Loved Guilty Crown I watched it subbed as it was released. One of the only good anime released in the last few years, and aired with shana III, was a great season.


 
Anime didn't really made sense to me. I loved Code Geass and I expected a lot from GC... but I think half of it made no sense.
It had an interesting concept but it's like the writers got too horny from their own story and completely fucked it up.


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 5, 2013)

Guilty Crowns OST is orgasmic.
The anime itself wasnt too bad.

And tell me this doesnt please your eyes in 1080p.
Graphics are on point


----------



## Bake (Apr 5, 2013)

Graphics are fine and all but I really can't stand this song. I skip whenever she starts singing.

Bios is alright tho.


----------



## basher11 (Apr 5, 2013)

i disagree with you, the Openings and Endings were great. EGOIST <3
The story was ok and I DO agree with you how shu is an idiot.


----------



## Arras (Apr 5, 2013)

One thing to note: IIRC Gai's ability to tell what Void someone has had to do with him being infected by the apocalypse virus thingy. Of course that still doesn't explain why anyone who is infected by that can do that or why he turned evil, but still.
I kind of liked it, but the "360 everything" about halfway through was just a bit too extreme.


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 5, 2013)

I remember liking GC, but i also remember being like WTF did I just watch towards the end.


----------



## Bake (Apr 5, 2013)

It's one of those shows that has good concept, could make an amazing story. But it's like whoever made the story started getting full of himself and just screwed it up really badly. Fahrenheit / Indigo Prophecy anyone?


----------



## chapaghetti (Oct 18, 2014)

I'll just leave this here...


----------

